# What a difference a week makes! Random picture time!



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*This post is going to be a random one, but just wanted to update what's been going on around here!*

It feels great to be back home... it's been about a 1.5 weeks and I love being home :heart:
Thank you, all, for the encouragement--- YOU WERE RIGHT! Obi's hair is growing back faster than I thought! And the grooming is so much faster- it's really crazy how little time it takes to brush him now. (I do miss all his fluffy hair though!) 

1 week post-grooming disaster/short-short haircut: (still a bit uneven in certain parts but much better)
















The chest hair was spared, but I trimmed it down a bit to blend.









Like I mentioned, we must always look on the positive side. Bad haircuts means MORE sweaters!
Obi says, "What, mommy? MORE sweaters?!"
















ready to "attack" the ball...









Obi with his Black-Friday gift: a gallon sized conditioner.









Obi remembers his first trick from Stacy and Marina- "stand" He often just randomly strikes a pose! Silly dog- You're a pet! I think he wants to be fabulous like his malt-daddy, Andrew 









The SS buddy gifts are now wrapped and will be sent off! WHO will get all these presents?! I wrapped them and made the bags myself- I love this season!
















Obi is sad that these aren't HIS gifts! 









just for fun...this was Obi's post-thanksgiving food coma:

















*Hope everyone is well as November is coming to an end. ::HUGS:: and smiles to you all *


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

What a stunning baby you have what a gorgeous little man  x x


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG can I just eat him now? He's so cute. SO CUTE!! I don't see anything wrong with his haircut at all. He looks PERFECT!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Cute. He looks so precious here. I love the ones with him in his little sweater.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Obi looks perfect too! Your pics are always so great!!! Obi is such a cute little guy, and his personality always shines through in his photos. I agree... "There's No Place Like Home!!"


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Obi looks gorgeous! Nobody could guess that there was even a grooming glitch, let alone a grooming "disaster."

The gifts look beautiful, but Obi will certainly receive wonderful gifts too,...even if they aren't wrapped so nicely that you don't want to open them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Way too stinking cute!!! I actually think he looks really good this short - and it is soo much easier for you!

Yes, Obi cannot help being a free-stacking fool like his daddy, Andrew (Mr. Fabulous) Andrew has been known to strike a pose anywhere, it's what happens when you are fabulous.











It is amazing how Obi looks like a complete combo of his mom and dad!

Thank thanksgiving pose is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Obi is just the cutest little man, i just want to snuggle him! :wub: His haircut looks great, it's hard to believe that there was a grooming disaster. I have a Kelly that's a free stacking fool, that girl strikes a pose quite a bit.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl: I just cracked up at the post Thanksgiving pics~~~hilarious!:HistericalSmiley:Obi's hair looks great and you do a great job with him...he is darling..and I love to see him stack himself..he is a sweet little guy..thanks for the pics and great job on the gifts!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Way too stinking cute!!! I actually think he looks really good this short - and it is soo much easier for you!
> 
> Yes, Obi cannot help being a free-stacking fool like his daddy, Andrew (Mr. Fabulous) Andrew has been known to strike a pose anywhere, it's what happens when you are fabulous.
> 
> ...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, I needed an Obi fix!!! He looks absolutely adorable, Marisa. I love him in his sweaters, and the T-giving photo had me laughing out loud. Oh, what joy these guys bring to our lives


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm looking at Obi saying what bad haircut, he is adorable. Then when I read that Andrew is his Daddy. No wonder he is so handsome.&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Obi looks adorable and his haircut doesn't look bad at all. With a cute little face like that, anything looks great!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What grooming disaster? He looks great! And the Thanksgiving picture is hilarious! 

Missed you two, you got lots of picture posting time to make up for!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear Santa,

I would like to wake up Christmas morning and find Obi in my stocking! 

Love,
Auntie C

P.S. I have been a good girl this year


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks for sharing your baby's cute pics!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would never have guessed that there was a grooming problem since little Obie looks fantastic and you did a great job. Loved the pictures and he looks so cute in his little sweater. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Obi is so cute in his snowman sweater, luv him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisa - you OBVIOUSLY don't know what a bad haircut looks like. :blink::blink: Obi looks gorgeous and if I didn't know about your trip return I would never know that Obi had any matting problems or hair shaving. Love him in that sweater, with the Christmas presents for his SS and oh, that last photo.:wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisa -- I swear -- hair, no hair, clothes, no clothes -- there's nothing you could do where Obi wouldn't be absolutely ADORABLE. I love his shorter "do".

Awhh -- look at all those SS presents. I know that his buddy is going to be very happy.

Obi -- you look so cute in your sweaters.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marisa!!! BAD haircut!? :huh: Obi looks ADORABLE and I have to say, this is actually my favorite cut on him. It truly looks really great on him. :wub: Love him in his sweaters...oh so cute!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Obi you are one handsome boy!!! Just love him so much and that thanksgiving pic is priceless!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Marisa, he looks great!! I love his winter sweater. He is such a handsome little guy :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I should show you what Emma looks like right now. She looks like a choppy puffy beast because we're letting her coat grow out again. It's not a good look, believe me


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Obi... You ARE Fabulous :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Obi is soooooooo cute :wub: 
I loved looking at his updated pictures and he looks super adorable :heart:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

oh my~~~~ Obi is way too cute!!!!! I would agree with everyone that you do not know what bad hair cut looks like cause he looks as adorable as ever!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys are too sweet! I'm glad the hair is looking better each day and that Obi is a happy boy with those mats and tangles out


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is Mr. Handsome & his coat doesn't look like an umbrealla---it is perfect! Kisses.


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Obi is so cute!!! I don't think that is a bad hair cut at all!  He is just so fluffy and adorable, I could just eat him up!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love Obi he is soooo adorable!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> What a stunning baby you have what a gorgeous little man  x x


Thanks, Lyndsy! He IS my little man!



eiksaa said:


> OMG can I just eat him now? He's so cute. SO CUTE!! I don't see anything wrong with his haircut at all. He looks PERFECT!


LOL~ he will give you many kisses if you try to eat him up! Thank you  Give gustave a kissy from me!



piratelover said:


> Cute. He looks so precious here. I love the ones with him in his little sweater.


Thank you 



Furbabies mom said:


> I think Obi looks perfect too! Your pics are always so great!!! Obi is such a cute little guy, and his personality always shines through in his photos. I agree... "There's No Place Like Home!!"


Thanks, Debbie! I absolutely think there is no place like home!!!



Sylie said:


> Obi looks gorgeous! Nobody could guess that there was even a grooming glitch, let alone a grooming "disaster."
> 
> The gifts look beautiful, but Obi will certainly receive wonderful gifts too,...even if they aren't wrapped so nicely that you don't want to open them.


Thank you, Sylvia  That's how I felt when you cut MiMi's hair- I think she looked beautiful as ever. I'm so glad the hair is growing back so I can even some parts out soon  Obi is very excited about ANY gifts he gets, he could care less about the wrapping!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Way too stinking cute!!! I actually think he looks really good this short - and it is soo much easier for you!
> 
> Yes, Obi cannot help being a free-stacking fool like his daddy, Andrew (Mr. Fabulous) Andrew has been known to strike a pose anywhere, it's what happens when you are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Andrew is THE Mr. Fabulous!!! lol- love that tongue lick while stacking! I agree- Obi is such a combo! He definitely got many of Andrew's traits- I think of him when Obi does the spin-spins


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Obi is just the cutest little man, i just want to snuggle him! :wub: His haircut looks great, it's hard to believe that there was a grooming disaster. I have a Kelly that's a free stacking fool, that girl strikes a pose quite a bit.


Obi says he'll snuggle with Auntie Debbie anytime  Kelly is just a natural model and she knows it!!!



aprilb said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: I just cracked up at the post Thanksgiving pics~~~hilarious!:HistericalSmiley:Obi's hair looks great and you do a great job with him...he is darling..and I love to see him stack himself..he is a sweet little guy..thanks for the pics and great job on the gifts!!!:wub::wub:


Thanks, April  I was laughing so hard when Obi fell asleep like that, I almost couldn't take a good picture!!! I'm glad all of you like Obi's hair- I think I was just traumatized by all the mats!



zooeysmom said:


> Aww, I needed an Obi fix!!! He looks absolutely adorable, Marisa. I love him in his sweaters, and the T-giving photo had me laughing out loud. Oh, what joy these guys bring to our lives


Thanks, Elisabeth! You're so right, our little pups just know how to light up our lives :wub:



mary-anderson said:


> I'm looking at Obi saying what bad haircut, he is adorable. Then when I read that Andrew is his Daddy. No wonder he is so handsome.��


Awww, thank you! I agree- Andrew is so handsome! He has a very distinct look and is such a sweetie!



Bibu said:


> Obi looks adorable and his haircut doesn't look bad at all. With a cute little face like that, anything looks great!


Thank you, Cory! I am so glad I worked out a lot of the mats to prevent him from being a pink maltese! LOL!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> What grooming disaster? He looks great! And the Thanksgiving picture is hilarious!
> 
> Missed you two, you got lots of picture posting time to make up for!


Thanks, Laura! We missed you too! I have so many pics to go through from the trip still too! give D & J a double-hug from me!



StevieB said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I would like to wake up Christmas morning and find Obi in my stocking!
> 
> ...


LOL! Santa says he's checking his list, checking it twice.... I would have to take Steve as ransom!



maltese manica said:


> thanks for sharing your baby's cute pics!


thanks, Janene!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I would never have guessed that there was a grooming problem since little Obie looks fantastic and you did a great job. Loved the pictures and he looks so cute in his little sweater. Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks a bunch! I do like that I can put him in clothes without the worry of mats/tangles now 



luvsmalts said:


> Obi is so cute in his snowman sweater, luv him.


Obi says, thank you!



Snowbody said:


> Marisa - you OBVIOUSLY don't know what a bad haircut looks like. :blink::blink: Obi looks gorgeous and if I didn't know about your trip return I would never know that Obi had any matting problems or hair shaving.  Love him in that sweater, with the Christmas presents for his SS and oh, that last photo.:wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub:


:HistericalSmiley: LOL! I was traumatized by all the mats I came back to!!! I really worked to salvage it so I appreciate the support  Obi sends you a big kiss :wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marisa -- I swear -- hair, no hair, clothes, no clothes -- there's nothing you could do where Obi wouldn't be absolutely ADORABLE. I love his shorter "do".
> 
> Awhh -- look at all those SS presents. I know that his buddy is going to be very happy.
> 
> Obi -- you look so cute in your sweaters.


Obi says thank you, Auntie Lynn. He is excited for his SS buddy to open all the pressies!



Bailey&Me said:


> Marisa!!! BAD haircut!? :huh: Obi looks ADORABLE and I have to say, this is actually my favorite cut on him. It truly looks really great on him. :wub: Love him in his sweaters...oh so cute!


LOL! Thanks so much, Nida! I am really tempted to keep him shorter like this because the grooming is SO MUCH easier! and the clothes are easier to wear  hope you and cutie Bailey are doing well!



TLR said:


> Obi you are one handsome boy!!! Just love him so much and that thanksgiving pic is priceless!!!


Thanks, Tracey!!! That pretty much summed up Obi's first thanksgiving with us :HistericalSmiley:



Orla said:


> Marisa, he looks great!! I love his winter sweater. He is such a handsome little guy


Thank you, Orla! Give Milo a hug from me!



bellaratamaltese said:


> I should show you what Emma looks like right now. She looks like a choppy puffy beast because we're letting her coat grow out again. It's not a good look, believe me


hahah! Release the beast photos! It's so exciting that Emma is pregnant- I hope everything goes perfectly :wub::wub:



Grace'sMom said:


> Obi... You ARE Fabulous :wub:


B) I won't let it get to his head!!! thanks, T!



Katkoota said:


> Obi is soooooooo cute :wub:
> I loved looking at his updated pictures and he looks super adorable :heart:


Thank you, Kat! We've missed you and your crew! Obi sends you a big hug!



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> oh my~~~~ Obi is way too cute!!!!! I would agree with everyone that you do not know what bad hair cut looks like cause he looks as adorable as ever!


Thank you!!! LOL- trust me...it was worse when I first cut it!



edelweiss said:


> He is Mr. Handsome & his coat doesn't look like an umbrealla---it is perfect! Kisses.


Obi says, thank you Auntie Sandi. Please give Lisi and Kitzel kissies. We are thinking and praying for you guys :heart:



kaeco510 said:


> Obi is so cute!!! I don't think that is a bad hair cut at all!He is just so fluffy and adorable, I could just eat him up!


Thank you! Don't you just love our little fluff monsters!



shellbeme said:


> I love Obi he is soooo adorable!


Thanks, Shelly  Obi says he loves you too!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

There's that beautiful face I love seeing!! :heart: You are so adorable Obi and your hair looks gorgeous as always!! I miss seeing you so much!! I just haven't had much energy to get online lately. But you definitely make me feel better!! :wub: That SS buddy sure is a lucky puppy!! You did a fabulous wrapping job Obi!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lmillette said:


> There's that beautiful face I love seeing!! :heart: You are so adorable Obi and your hair looks gorgeous as always!! I miss seeing you so much!! I just haven't had much energy to get online lately. But you definitely make me feel better!! :wub: That SS buddy sure is a lucky puppy!! You did a fabulous wrapping job Obi!!


Lindsay! we miss you too  wish we lived closer so we could visit you and Opey and Loco in person! I hope you're feeling well with little boy Millette brewing :wub: :wub: :wub: many hugs to you, my friend!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Lindsay! we miss you too  wish we lived closer so we could visit you and Opey and Loco in person! I hope you're feeling well with little boy Millette brewing :wub: :wub: :wub: many hugs to you, my friend!


Thanks Marisa!! I wish we lived closer too!! I'm feeling good and little Hudson is brewing nicely!! All my energy is expended from working andcommuting though so it seems like I don't make it online very much. Plus I've been so swamped at work too so I can hardly check in while I'm at work. Hugs to you and sweetheart Obi!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Obi always looks so well cared for. Love his photos! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Obi is simply adorable! I think he looks wonderful. :wub::angry:

Marisa, I LOVE looking at the videos of Obi! He is sooo cute and smart doing all of his many tricks. And, the bloopers are cute, too!

Thank you for sharing all of the fabulous pictures and videos of Obi. They always make me smile!:wub::wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad hair cut? What bad hair cut? Obi is absolutely adorable. Your pictures are great. I wish I could get Bella to pose like Obi. Maybe you can send Obi to teach Bella how to behave when the camera comes out.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He is totally perfect! Oh and I LOVE the picture of him setting on the head (in a food coma)....fabulous!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa-He is so darn cute no matter what......:wub::wub:...Obi basically has Sammie's cut now.......don't fear it grows out fast.:aktion033: prob about the time you get used to the easier grooming.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Obi looks gorgeous!! I love his sweaters too. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

sassy's mommy said:


> Obi always looks so well cared for. Love his photos! :wub:


Thank you, Pat! I hope obi will look just as good and young as sassy when he is her age!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Obi is simply adorable! I think he looks wonderful. :wub::angry:
> 
> Marisa, I LOVE looking at the videos of Obi! He is sooo cute and smart doing all of his many tricks. And, the bloopers are cute, too!
> 
> Thank you for sharing all of the fabulous pictures and videos of Obi. They always make me smile!:wub::wub:


Marie, we are happy to bring a smile to your face anytime! I will have to add more videos of more tricks soon- some are just hard to tape by myself . Please give your Snowball a big kiss from me 



maltese#1fan said:


> Bad hair cut? What bad hair cut? Obi is absolutely adorable. Your pictures are great. I wish I could get Bella to pose like Obi. Maybe you can send Obi to teach Bella how to behave when the camera comes out.:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks, Karen! Obi and Bella would love each other! They would just end up playing!



Summergirl73 said:


> He is totally perfect! Oh and I LOVE the picture of him setting on the head (in a food coma)....fabulous!


lol... Thanks Bridget! Our dogs can sleep anywhere! It's amazing!



SammieMom said:


> Marisa-He is so darn cute no matter what......:wub::wub:...Obi basically has Sammie's cut now.......don't fear it grows out fast.:aktion033: prob about the time you get used to the easier grooming.


Obi says thank you, auntie kandis . I am starting to like the easier grooming a lot!!!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Obi looks gorgeous!! I love his sweaters too. :wub:


Thanks so much, barbara! My husbamd actually picked out that blue sweater with the scarf!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with everyone about the "bad hair cut" . Girl you do a wonderful job on Obi's hair. I wished you lived closer to me. I would be trying to bribe you to cut Abbigails hair. Obi is always beautiful.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh obi your so cute loving your festive sweater!! I see you like lying on people's heads too!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marisa, I haven't been on here for a few days so I'm just now seeing this! I LOVE THIS LITTLE MAN! I actually like his shorter hair a lot and I bet he does too!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh how I have missed the photos of Obi! The food coma picture is the very best. Obi doesn't know how to stop being adorable!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, cuteness overload!!! :w00t:

Can't get enough of sweet Obi! 
I love his new haircut and also his babyblue winter sweater! 

Marisa, such beautiful wrapped christmas presents! Curious who'll be the lucky one! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

